# Schlechtes Klima



## BMLLER6758 (22 Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich habe einen Schaltschrank zu bauen.

Der steht in einem feuchten und kaltem Raum. 8 Grad und 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit.

In dem Schaltschrank sind 9 Servo-Achsen, eine SPS und das drumherum was man sonst noch so braucht.

Ich denke der wird im Betrieb so 40 - 50 Grad warm.

Wenn ich im Betrieb die Türee öffne wir sich mit Sicherheit Kondensat bilden und in die Elektronik laufen --> nicht gut.

Habt Ihr mit sowas Erfahrung ??? Wärmetauscher oder so ???

Danke

Bernd


----------



## Nitrozin (22 Januar 2010)

Moin,

wir setzen bei besonderen Umgebungsbedingungen Kleinklimageräte von Rittal ein. Die können den Schrank entfeuchten und verdampfen das anfallende Kondensat.

http://www.rittal.de/downloads/PrintMedia/PM3/de/system_klimatisierung_08.pdf

Gruß Volker


----------



## Ludewig (22 Januar 2010)

Wenn ich 8°C kalte Luft auf 45°C erhitze, dann ist die ziemlich trocken. Ich sehe das Problem eher dann, wenn du den Schrank für längere Zeit abschaltest. 

Kondensat bildet sich eher, wenn ich in tropischer Umgebung (z.B. Bäckerei, Wäscherei) eine Temperatur unterhalb der Umgebungstemperatur erzeuge.

Oder hab ich die Frage nicht verstanden?


----------



## Blockmove (22 Januar 2010)

Warum soll sich da Kondensat bilden?
Kondensat entsteht immer an den kalten Flächen, da kalte Luft weniger Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann als warme.

Aber eine Schaltschrank-Klimatisierung schadet auf gar keinen Fall.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## crash (22 Januar 2010)

Ich denke schon das sich an den Schrankinnenwänden unter Umständen Kondensat bilden kann,
denn die Innenwände sind ja kalt bei nur 8°C Umgebungstemperatur.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2010)

BMLLER6758 schrieb:


> ...
> Der steht in einem feuchten und kaltem Raum. 8 Grad und 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit.
> ...


Keller? Bergwerk?



BMLLER6758 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich im Betrieb die Türee öffne wir sich mit Sicherheit Kondensat bilden und in die Elektronik laufen --> nicht gut.
> ...


Also normalerweise geschlossen? Klimatisierung nicht nötig? Beim Öffnen während Betrieb hätte ich mal keine Sorgen, wo warm (relativ zur Umgebung), da kondensiert nichts.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Feuchte_Luft.png

noch eine Idee, falls der Schrank mal zwischendurch nicht unter Strom steht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicagel


----------



## BMLLER6758 (22 Januar 2010)

Schönen Dank für Eure Meinungen, ich werde wohl eine Klimaanlage von Rittal oder HÄWA einbauen. Vielleicht werde ich den Schrankinnenraum mit leichten Überdruck beaufachlagen. Ganz dicht sind die Dinger ja nie.

Bernd


----------



## h.scholli (23 Januar 2010)

BMLLER6758 schrieb:


> Schönen Dank für Eure Meinungen, ich werde wohl eine Klimaanlage von Rittal oder HÄWA einbauen. Vielleicht werde ich den Schrankinnenraum mit leichten Überdruck beaufachlagen. Ganz dicht sind die Dinger ja nie.
> 
> Bernd



Eine Klimaanlage entfeuchtet zwar, aber in der Regel soll sie Wärme abführen.
Also würdest du nur Erfolg haben, wenn dein Schrank Wärme abgibt.
Besser ist, du installierst eine geregelte Heizung, die auch heizt, wenn der Schrank abgeschaltet wird.
Ich habe ähnliche Einsatzfälle und habe damit immer Erfolg gehabt. Die Temperatur würde ich in deinem Fall so etwa auf 25°C einstellen.

h.scholli


----------



## Ludewig (23 Januar 2010)

Ich dachte, er leide gerade nicht unter Wärmemangel (40 - 50°C). Insofern bringt eine Klimaanlage hier vor allem Lebensdauer, weniger Entfeuchtung.


----------



## h.scholli (23 Januar 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ich dachte, er leide gerade nicht unter Wärmemangel (40 - 50°C). Insofern bringt eine Klimaanlage hier vor allem Lebensdauer, weniger Entfeuchtung.



Habe ich wohl überlesen, dann muss er eben beides machen, denn wenn er mal den Schrank oder die Anlage abschaltet, wird er richtige Probleme bekommen.

h.scholli


----------



## h.scholli (23 Januar 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ich dachte, er leide gerade nicht unter Wärmemangel (40 - 50°C). Insofern bringt eine Klimaanlage hier vor allem Lebensdauer, weniger Entfeuchtung.



....ich denke, er wird das auch nur geschätzt haben und nicht gerechnet.
Man kann bei Rittal die Demoversion zur Klimaberechnung herunterladen, da hätte er immer ein sichereres Gefühl und würde wahrscheinlich erstaunt sein, wieviel Wärme bei der Umgebungstemperatur und Luftfeuchte über die Oberfläche des Schrankes abgeführt wird..

h.scholli


----------



## BMLLER6758 (23 Januar 2010)

h.scholli schrieb:


> Habe ich wohl überlesen, dann muss er eben beides machen, denn wenn er mal den Schrank oder die Anlage abschaltet, wird er richtige Probleme bekommen.
> 
> h.scholli




Das meine ich ja, wenn die Servoregler aufgeheizt sind und einer macht den Schaltschrank auf. Was passiert dann ? Ich kann doch nict warten bis Assuen- und Innentemperatur gleich sind ?!?


----------



## h.scholli (23 Januar 2010)

BMLLER6758 schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja, wenn die Servoregler aufgeheizt sind und einer macht den Schaltschrank auf. Was passiert dann ? Ich kann doch nict warten bis Assuen- und Innentemperatur gleich sind ?!?



Nein, im Gegenteil. Heizung weiterlaufen lassen, damit Temperatur oberhalb Umgebungstemperatur bleibt. Ggf. zusätzlichen Heizlüfter bei Reparaturen in den Schrank stellen.
Was passiert denn eigentlich? Wenn ich Warme Luft mit "normaler Luftfeuchte" herunterkühle, dann steigt die Luftfeuchte enorm, weil das Volumen der Luft extrem abnimmt, die Wassermenge in der Luft aber gleich bleibt. Das führt dann dazu, dass die Feuchtigkeit ausfallen kann(Nebel).
Sorge ich dafür, dass die Luft im Schaltschrank relativ hoch bleibt, werde ich relativ wenig Probleme bekommen.
Ich habe jedenfalls die letzten 20(?) Jahre keine Probleme gehabt.

h.scholli


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Januar 2010)

BMLLER6758 schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja, wenn die Servoregler aufgeheizt sind und einer macht den Schaltschrank auf. Was passiert dann ? Ich kann doch nict warten bis Assuen- und Innentemperatur gleich sind ?!?


Schaltschrank aufgemacht: kühle, gesättigte Umgebungsluft dringt ein. Dadurch, dass die Luft auf warme Flächen auftrifft, erwärmt sich auch die Luft und wird trockener. Kondensat bildet sich NICHT. Also - worauf warten?


----------

